# المكونات الميكانيكيه للسياره بالصور



## نبض الخلود (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القيادة، ولإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- تجنب المنحنيات الحاده على السرعه العاليه أو القيام بالأنحراف يميناً أو يساراً بصوره مفاجئه .

- مراعاة المرور على المطبات أو الحفر بسرعات منخفضه قدر الإمكان .

- عدم المرور على المطبات أو الحفر و الدركسيون مكسور تماماً في أحد الاتجاهين .

- عدم الضغط على دواسة الفرامل تماماً عند المرور على مطب أو حفره .

- القيام بضبط ضغط الاطارات، و ملاحظتها شهرياً .

- ضبط زوايا العَجَل ، كل 10000 كم

- ضبط الاتزان ( الترصيص ) و يتم ذلك في الحالات التاليه :

- كل 5000 كم .

- في حالة إرتطام الاطارات في الرصيف أو في الحفر و حدوث إعوجاج في أطراف الجنط . 

- حدوث إهتزاز لعجلة القياده ( الغربله ) أو للسيارة ككل على السرعات العاليه ( بدءاً من 80 أو 90 كم / ساعه فيما فوق)
* * *** و يتم تغيير مكونات هذا النظام أو بعضها عند سماع أصوات إحتكاك أو ( تزييق ) عند لف الدريكسيون يميناً أو يساراً ..
*​ * 
 * ( جهاز الباور ستيرنج ) و هو جهاز التوجيه المؤازر لعجلة القيادة ..

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام خلال قيادتك و الصيانه الدوريه له عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- عدم لف ( كسر ) الدريكسيون حتى آخره تماماً سواء يميناً أو يساراً و تركه لمده تزيد عن 10 ثواني سواء كانت السياره متحركه أو ثابته .

- عدم لف الدركسيون يميناً و يساراً بدون داعي أثناء وقوف السياره أو أثناء الضغط على دواسة الفرامل .

- عدم تشغيل السياره و الدريكسيون في مكسور في أحد الاتجاهين .

ـ المراجعة الدوريه لمستوى زيت الباور شهرياً .

- متابعة (سير) الباور إن كان مرتخي أو متسخ و الذهاب للمحطه لتنظيفه مع حوض الموتور .

ملحوظه هامة جداً 1 :
لابد أن يكون مستوى زيت الباور في الخزان ( القربه ) مابين علامتي (MIN) و (MAX) التي تكون مكتوبه على المؤشر .. 

ملحوظه هامه جداً 2:
عدم زيادة زيت الباور إلى علامة (MAX) و عدم نقصه إلى علامة (MIN) لأن ذلك يعرض طلمبة الباور للتلف .
*​ * * ( آلية الجر ) : و هو نظام الجر الذي يقوم بنقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العَجَل .. 

و هناك 3 أنظمه للجر : -

أ - نظام الجر الأمامي :  و هو نقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العجلتين الأماميتين من خلال ما يعرف (بالكبالن).

و تكون بهذا الشكل ..







و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و لإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- عدم أخذ المنحنيات الحاده على سرعه عاليه أو عدم الإنطلاق بسرعه عندما يكون الدركسيون مكسور يميناً أو يساراً تماما.ً

- محاولة تجنب السير في الأراضي الرمليه الترابيه لأنه يعمل على دخول حصوات و أتربه للكوبلن مما يسرع من تآكله و تلفه.

- عدم ترك الدريكسيون مكسور في أحد الاتجاهين أثناء توقف السياره.

- غسيل أسفل السياره داخل محطة البنزين مره كل شهر أو أكثر حسب الاستخدام .


ب - نظام الدفع الخلفي : و هو نقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العجلات الخلفيه من خلال عمود يسمى ( عامود الكرونه ) و هو يربط بين الموتور و صندوق الكورونه وهو يعتبر محور العجلات الخلفيه .

و يكون شكله هكذا ..







و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و لإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- تجنب تماماً أخذ المطبات بسرعه عاليه أو النزول من على الأرصفه العالية الارتفاع بسرعة .

- قم بمتابعة مستوى زيت الكورونه في محطة البنزين كل 10000 كم أو 6 أشهر ( أيهما أقرب )

- إستعمل أفضل أنواع الزيوت .

- تغيير جزء يسمى ( الفلنشه ) عند سماع صوت تكتكه عند الضغط و الترك لدواسة البنزين ..

ج - نظام الجر الرباعي : وهو توزيع حركة الموتور على العجلات الأربع في السياره .
و هو يشبه الجر الخلفي 






و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و عن الصيانه الدوريه :
 
( إتبع نفس تعليمات صيانة الجر الخلفي )*​ * 

 * الرادياتير : و هو النظام المسؤول عن تبريد الموتور ..

و شكل الرادياتير مع المروحه بحوض الموتور هكذا..







و يعمل على تبريد الموتور خلال دورة المياه بهذا الشكل ..






و للحفاظ على هذا النظام و للصيانه الدوريه له عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- تـاكد من ملئ الردياتير و خزان المياه المزود له و عدم وجود صدأ به .

- عند وجود صدأ إذهب لمحطة البنزين لغسيل الرادياتير من الداخل و الخارج .

- يفضل الذهاب لمركز صيانة رادياتيرات للتنظيف و الصيانه الشامل كل 10000 كم .

- راجع مروحه الرادياتير، و تأكد من عملها باستمرار ..

- عند تزويد الرادياترالساخن بالماء البارد لابد أن يكون المحرك دائر .

- إستعمال سائل مقاوم الصدأ و عدم استعمال الماء فقط .

- في حالة وجود نقص في الماء باستمرار إستبدل غطاء الرادياتير بآخر جديد.

- إذا استمر النقص.. توجه لمركز صيانة رادياتيات لمعرفة التسريب .



 *اسطوانة الدبرياج (الكلتش) : وهو الآليه التي تعمل على فصل حركة الموتور عن حركة العجلات و تعمل كنقطة إتصال بين الموتور و أنظمة الجر سابقة الذكر ...

و هذه صورتها بعد فكها من السياره :






و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- عدم الضغط على دواسة الدبرياج أثناء الانتظار أو الوقوف في الاشاره .. لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى تآكل اسطوانة الدبرياج بدون داعي .

- إستعمال الوضع NORMAL ( المور ) أثناء الانتظار .

- عدم الانطلاق المفاجيء بالسياره ( الأمريكاني ) .. لأن ذلك يزيد من إحتكاكات الاسطوانه و يسرع من تلفها .

 * الفرامل :
 





للحفاظ عليها عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- متابعة مستوى زيت الفرامل في خزان الزيت شهرياً ... على أن يكون الزيت عند علامة ( MAX ).

- تنظيف أسفل السياره بمحطة البنزين عند سماع صوت صفاره عند الضغط على دواسة الفرامل .. ( لأن هذا الصوت سببه دخول حصوات بين تيل الفرامل و طنبوره العجل )

- تغيير تيل الفرامل عند سماع صوت إحتكاك مرتفع (يختلف عن صوت الصفاره ) عند الضغط على دواسة الفرامل . 
*​ * 
 * الفتيس ( الجير ) : و هو لتوزيع و نقل السرعه من الموتور إلى لعجلات على مراحل .. 

و هذه صورته من الداخل :






و له نوعان  ( أوتوماتيك و عادي ) :

  أ- الجير العادي : 
 





و هو الشائع في مصر.. و يتضمن عدة سرعات إما 4 أماميه و واحده خلفيه أو 5 أماميه و واحده خلفيه .

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- عدم نقل ذراع الفتيس من الوضع R ( المارشيدير ) إلى السرعه الأولى أو العكس إلا عندما تكون السياره ساكنه تماماً 

- عدم الانطلاق المفاجي بالسياره ( الأمريكاني )

- عدم إستعمال الفتيس بدلاً من فرامل اليد لإيقاف السياره على المنحدرات .

- متابعة مستوى و مدى جودة زيت الفتيس بصوره دوريه في محطة البنزين .. و ذلك مصاحباً لتغيير زيت الموتور

  ب - الجير الأوتوماتيك : 
 





وهو يتضمن عدة سرعات غالبا 4 سرعات أماميه أو أكثر و واحده خلفيه .. و تختلف باختلاف نوع و موديل السياره ..

و غالباً ما تشمل الأوضاع التاليه :

P و هو وضع الانتظار عند ركن السياره

R و هو للرجوع ( المارشدير )

N و هو و ضع ( المور ) عند الانتظار المؤقت

D و هو القياده العاديه حتى أقصى سرعه

3 و هو للقياده و التحكم في السرعه

2 وهو للتحكم أكثر في سرعه السياره و يستخدم في الزحام حتى لا يسخن الموتور 

L أو 1 هو يستخدم عند صعود الكباري أو مرتفعات كبيره مثل مرتفع الهرم أو المقطم أو في حالة الغرز في الرمال

ملحوظة هامة جداً :*​ * 
الوضع 2 لاتزيد السرعة عليه عن 100 كم/ س

ملحوظة هامة جداً :*​ * 
الوضع L و1 لاتزيد السرعه عليه عن 50 كم/س

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم النقل من الوضع R إلى الوضع P أو العكس أثناء تحرك السياره .

- عدم الأنتظار لمده طويله في الأشارات أو غيرها و الذراع على الوضع D أو 2 أو L أو R و الانتظار على أحد الوضعين P أو N .

- المتابعه الدوريه لزيت الفتيس .

 * الـمــــوتـــور : 
 و هو أهم أجزاء السياره ..

و صورته من الداخل هكذا :






و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- عدم الانطلاق بالسياره ( أمريكاني )*​ *- عند بدء تشغيل المحرك يفضل التشغيل على سرعة دوران منخفضه قدر الإمكان بحيث يتم عدم الضغط على دواسة البنزين لزيادة عدد لفات الموتور**

- ضرورة تسخين الموتور لمدة لا تقل عن 3 أو 5 دقائق قبل التحرك بالسياره ... لعدم إجهاد الموتور .

- عدم الضغط على دواسة البنزين حتى الأرضية أو بصوره متقطعة و متكرره أثناء تسخين الموتور كما موضح بالصورة .*​ *





الافضل إستعمال الخانق ( الشفاط ) في تسخين الموتور بدلاً من التسخين بدواسة البنزين .

- عدم السير على سرعه منخفضه لمدة طويله على السرعه الأولى .

- عدم إستعمال الفرمله القويه أو المفاجأة بدون داعي .

- حاول دائماً أن تنقل الفتيس على غيار أعلى ( من 1 إلى 2 إلى 3 .. إلخ ) بحيث لا يكون صوت الموتور مرتفع .

- أثناء تليين ( السيارة الجديدة ) .. يجب مراعاة عدم زيادة السرعة في فترة الـ 1000 كم الأولى التي تقطعها السياره عن 80 كم أو نحو ذلك، وحاول قدر الإمكان القيادة بسرعات معتدله .

- تغيير زيت الموتور كل 2000 كم ... ( إستعمل أنواع جيده دائماً ) ... راجع كتالوج السياره .. 

- تغيير فلتر زيت الموتور بعد كل مرتين يتم فيهما تغيير زيت الموتور . 

- متابعة زيت الموتور من خلال مقياس الزيت بصورة دوريه .

 ملحوظه هامه جداً :
- راعى أن يكون مستوى الزيت أسفل علامة MAX الموجوده على المقياس و ألا يقترب من علامة MIN و إذا نقص قبل موعد التغيير قم بشراء علبه زيت للتزويد .

- إذا كان المحرك بارداً ..أوقف السيارة على ارض مستويه و ثم أخرج مقياس الزيت و قم بقراءته وأمسحه كرر هذه العمليه مرتين للتأكد من القياس صحيح ، و إن كان المحرك قد تم تشغيله .. انتظر 5 دقائق بعد التشغيل و قم بأخذ القياسات *​ * - تأكد أنه لا يوجد تسريب للزيت من الموتور خلال النظر أسفل السياره باستمرار .

- أهمية تغيير فلتر الهواء أو تنظيفه مع كل تغيير لزيت الموتور ، لأنه ينظف الهواء من التراب الذي يدخل للكاربراتير و منه للموتور حتي لا يدخل التراب و يختلط مع الزيت و يعمل كصنفره للموتور بدلاً من تزييته .

- تغيير فلتر البنزين كل 5000 كم لتجنب إنسداد دخول البنزين للكاربراتير أو ضعف كفاءة دورة البنزين و السيارة .

- تابع دائماً مؤشر الحراره و مؤشر مستوى ضغط الزيت الموضح في تابلوه السياره فإذا زادت الحراره أوقف السياره في أقرب مكان ممكن و افتح غطاء المحرك ( الكبوت ) لتبريد الموتور .

- عدم إستعمال التكييف و المحرك بارد أثناء بداية تشغيل السيارة .

- في حالة إستعمال التكييف و السياره ساكنه قم بالضغط قليلاً على دواسة البنزين حتى لا يسخن الموتور .


و بهذا أكون قد انتهيت من شرح صيانة المكونات الميكانيكية ...*
*ارجو الرد 
*​


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

ما هذا يا باش مهندس


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## أنس نصير (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا كتير بس الصور ما فتحت عندي


----------



## محمد يحيى ابن يحيى (22 نوفمبر 2007)

انا عاوز اشوف الصور من فضلك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا ما ننتظره دائما منك يا اخى وجزالك الله خيرا واكلت لحم طيرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت عشرا لكن الصور ما فتحت


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ...... لو سمحت عاوز اشوف الصور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ع المجهود


----------



## المرابع (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

فعلا كل من يراعي الالتزام بهذه الارشادات لايذهب الى ورش التصليح ابدا .

هي بمثابت كلمات مضيئة ومفيدة للغاية .

بوركت يا نبض الخلود .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## سما أحمد (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الصور فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا باشه


----------



## ـ و ـ (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بس الصور غير ظاهره


----------



## نبض الخلود (25 نوفمبر 2007)

اخواني اعضاء منتدي ملتقي المهندسين اشكركم علي الردود الرائعه وبخصوص الصور انا كنت حتطها والله بس مش عارف ليه مش باينه علي العموم انا هعيد كتابه الموضوع بالصور انا تحت امركم في اي سؤال اخوكم =====>نبض الخلود


----------



## م/ أماني (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا و جزاك الله خيرا , بس لو سمحت الصور مظهرتش :87: لكن الموضوع جميل فعلا


----------



## المخترع الصغير (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mamadali (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يزيدك يا ريس


----------



## احمد مسعد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بس فين الصور


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (14 يناير 2008)

شكرا الك وبالتوفيق


----------



## ولهان المحبه (14 يناير 2008)

نفع الله بعلمك اخي


----------



## سمير شربك (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك مهندسنا العظيم


----------

